# Got plans or a good source??



## meccalli (Aug 25, 2008)

well.....im embarking on a wonderful trip to the DIY world. after reading reviews on the pioneer b20 driver.ive decided to go with it...i haven't ordered yet but im a bit stubborn after i choose ..:innocent: 
so..i know its got decent Q and i thought it would perform decently in a voigt pipe.i have considered the bass reflex and have modeled a bit in winiisd....however ..i wanna try somethin exotic as my first build (but i know the construction is fairly simple*).i have read quite a bit on the single driver website and martin's tqwp site.i don't think im up to designing one for myself...soo..i know alot of diy'ers have passed through this driver..so .can anyone suggest an online plan ,one they have used with good results with this configuration or even if someone is skilled enough to plan one for me....i'd really appreciate it
brandon...:yes:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> somethin exotic as my first build (but i know the construction is fairly simple)


Take a look at the Metronome cabinet. It's a Mass Loaded Quadratic Quarter-Wave Tube ( ML-QQWT)

http://www.frugal-horn.com/metronome.html

B20 cabinet plans are here:

http://homepage.mac.com/tlinespeakers/FH/images/metronome-207m-v1.gif


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm about to build a pair of MLTLs with Pioneer B20s and Motorola KSN-1005s. The 3 cubic foot slotted box has inside dimensions of 9.25" wide x 9.75" deep x 58" tall and a slot on the bottom that is 1.5" tall x 9.25" wide and 6.64" deep. I'll be adding phase plugs to the B20s. Zdriver for the B20 is 23" and the piezo below that. I'm using an 8 Ohm resistor across the piezo, a 1.33 uF capacitor for a 6dB rolloff to the piezo at 15 kHz and a 50-watt L-Pad. This loudspeaker models an F3 of about 32Hz.

Otherwise if you want exotic a Chang build might be in order. PM me and I can email you the plans.









http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?forumid=51


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Nelson Pass' B20 TL box.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/55-855

Here is a source for the Pioneer B20 other than and cheaper than Parts Express.


----------



## meccalli (Aug 25, 2008)

sweet thanks guys..yeah i read alot about freddie chang's designs and that one especially..im actually using that very same tweeter from dayton that he used.umm..one question though..i know i don't necessarily have to use a crossover network with the tweeter and the pioneer. however i was wondering...how do i connect them together with the capacitor on the dayton without affecting the b20(i tried connecting a woofer with a midrange but the midrange sound was non existent in series but it was there in parallel..but obviously i dont have a receiver thats stable @ 2ohms..i guess the sound would be a result of the resistance of the woofer.anyone know what i mean?..i know i prolly wasn't that clear.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

This simple circuit should work.


----------



## meccalli (Aug 25, 2008)

so i run the wires from the receiver to the b20 as well?and the b20 is 8ohms and the tweeter is 6 i believe that should give me a resistance of 3.4 ohms. well...my receiver is stable from 8-16 ohms but i do run 4ohm speakers on it...think i could bring up the impedance a bit?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The speaker leads from your receiver would connect to the leads on the Pioneer B20 or the speaker terminals which are attached to the leads on the Pioneer B20. The above circuit is also applied between the B20 and the tweeter. Don't worry about the impedance of your completed loudspeaker circuit. With a high pass filter in there it is not going to behave as you have assumed. Now what may need some experimentation are the capacitor values as these set ups often require playing around with them to get it to sound right. Due to the actual impedance of the drivers at the crossover frequency, the available crossover calculators may not return the value needed to actually achieve the desired result.


----------



## meccalli (Aug 25, 2008)

awesome, well thats out of the way. umm i was interested in the BIB pipe horn u sent me, i haven't seen any listening tests on it.do you know anything about its performance especially down low?? i want to have some decent bass response from my enclosure of choice.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Here are some links for info on the B20 BIB:

Cut sheet plans http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/attachment.php?postid=1334149&stamp=1193293492

Recommended tweeter with a 2.0uF capacitor http://www.parts-express.com//pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=275-025&CFID=9638189&CFTOKEN=34028700

Discussion of the B20 BIB http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=110703

I'm guessing that if one can get an F3 of 32Hz with a MLTL then the same should be attainable with a BIB.


----------



## meccalli (Aug 25, 2008)

nice , umm..i believe this should be the final question..as i've pondered .regarding stuffing , would polyfill suffice?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

If you read the info on BIBs you will find that stuffing is really room and equipment dependent. Once the speaker is completed one experiments with different amounts and location of stuffing in a sort of tune to taste methodology. Polyfill will work.


----------



## meccalli (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks much ..


----------

